# bulk black substrate



## James O (3 Feb 2016)

Can't find Black Diamond blasting grit anymore.

Does this seem like a viable alternative http://www.sealey.co.uk/pdfs/safetydata/B_25KG.V2.pdf?

Non hazardous and insoluble seems to make it good for substrate use

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Feb 2016)

Hi James we considered this before and I've often wondered if anyone had gotten around to using it yet. Some of the constituent components aren't very appealing, but it's a strongly bonded material - hence it's insolubility and non-hazardous status - so I still think it'd be fine...but I'll let you try it first 

Here's the spec sheets on Black Diamond blasting grit - which we know has been used successfully as aquarium substrate in the States for several years http://www.ati-blackdiamond.com/products/msds-sheets.html 

It's not that detailed but it states its primary constituent is Coal slag - CAS Number: 68476-96-0 http://www.ensioresources.com/forms/MSDS_JAN11.pdf which provides more detail...they seem fairly similar, and if anything the UK version seems to be more tightly controlled.


----------



## foxfish (3 Feb 2016)

Look for black bonsai soils, it is normally black crushed lava rock... cheap as chips and a great substrate.


----------



## James O (4 Feb 2016)

Troi said:


> Hi James we considered this before and I've often wondered if anyone had gotten around to using it yet. Some of the constituent components aren't very appealing, but it's a strongly bonded material - hence it's insolubility and non-hazardous status - so I still think it'd be fine...but I'll let you try it first



I found it on eBay before but can't find it now.  Was looking for a guy who has a 180x60x60 tank for cichlids.

Btw I couldn't find the grain size....


----------

